
When Antifa Hysteria Sweeps America - asnyder
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/opinion/antifa-protests.html
======
asnyder
After reading this article and his related 1998 article on the mob killings of
"sorcerers" ([https://www.nytimes.com/1998/10/20/world/fears-of-
sorcerers-...](https://www.nytimes.com/1998/10/20/world/fears-of-sorcerers-
spur-killings-in-java.html)) had no choice but to share.

------
jimthrow
It’s good to be prepared. The threat is real. Just look at what happened in
Seattle: they took over 6 blocks, kicked out all the police, and set up walls
and checkpoints for their new country: CHAZ but it has not yet been
internationally recognized

------
iron0013
I think all of those folks know very well that the “antifa” they hear about on
Fox News is nothing but a boogeyman. They’re not stupid, but they are a lynch
mob in search of a victim. Lynch mobs have never been about fear, they’ve
always been about asserting power through violence.

